# Commercial Restaurant Equipment for Sale



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

We have replaced alot of our equipment and have some stuff for sale.... If you're interested, pm me here!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/jojoyardage...h=item35ccc2ed00&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

What are you wanting for the Mixer? Would you want to Swap Lumber for it? We own a Sawmill and have a Variety of sizes and type.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Sent you a pm!!


----------

